

Capturing the wisdom of Feynman (2005) - myth_buster
http://scitation.aip.org/content/aip/magazine/physicstoday/article/58/4/10.1063/1.1955479

======
myth_buster
Bonus:

The CalTech class of '65, who had the privilege of receiving Feynman's
"Lectures on Physics",

giving a touching account of their interactions with Feynman and how he
affected their being.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0Q80twy11Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0Q80twy11Q)

